# Breeder near Charlottesville, Virginia



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Charlottesville, VA area? I'm sick of the pet stores...


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't personally know these breeders but there are a couple in the Northern Virginia area... Rats of Keona & Hummingbird Ridge Rattery.


----------

